# Initial moving expenses questions



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I am trying to get an idea of what our initial moving expenses will be as well. I have compiled a list of things that I could think of so far. Please let me know if there are any additional.

Shipment of personal items & furnishings
Visas
Housing deposit (is is usually 1st & last month's rent or other amount?)
Estate agent fees (do they charge a fee for helping us secure housing? If so how much?)
Pet deposit for housing (How much does this usually run? Do they sometimes charge monthly pet rent? If so how much does this usually run?)
Car lease deposit
Pet transport
Utility deposits & connection fees (how much do these usually run?)
drivers license (do we need to get a driver's license since we will have a car? If so what are the fees for this?)
Replace appliances & eletronics (What stores are recommended for buying these things? I really don't care much on quality- mainly best price. Can I find out the costs of these things online?)


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Since you will come here with no credit, be prepared to pay 6 months rent in advance along with a security deposit of 6 weeks if I remember correctly. You should check to see if your employer might be able to help you with that by maybe taking the lease for you.

I don't recall paying a fee to the estate agent, but you may have to pay for a background check of some sort in the amount of a £100-200.

A pet deposit or extra rent is going to depend on the landlord. You might get lucky and find a pet friendly landlord who requires nothing extra.

I think you said you expect to be here for 2 years. You can drive on your US license for 1 year. After you have been here for 6 months, you can apply for a provisional license and you will have to pass both a theory and driving test before the year is up. You don't have to surrender you US license. 

Applying for a provisional driving licence : Directgov - Motoring

I don't recall having to pay a connection or deposit for any utilities, but economic times have changed. However, should you find that you need some extra phone outlets, you will be charged. That was a shock. Depending on where you end up, it could take weeks to get an internet connection. 

Since furnished flats are common in London, they often come with things like irons, tea kettles and other small electricals. You may be able to negotiate the inclusion of some of these things. Other wise check:

John Lewis | Furniture, TVs, Men's & Women's Clothing, Toys & More

Water Filters : Vacuum Cleaners : Food Mixers : Food Processors : Slow Cookers: RobertDyas.co.uk

Shop Online with Argos.co.uk - your Online Catalogue for Home Shopping

Tesco.com - online shopping; bringing the supermarket to you.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxZona some (Aug 25, 2009)

lovestravel said:


> Car lease deposit


Would this be like, a short-term lease? It depends on the car, I think you can lease a average hatchback for £130 a month. 



lovestravel said:


> Utility deposits & connection fees (how much do these usually run?)


Do you mean for Gas/Electricity/Broadband? They can get pretty pricey if you're not careful. 

Again, MoneySupermarket is good for comparing offers. 



lovestravel said:


> drivers license (do we need to get a driver's license since we will have a car? If so what are the fees for this?)


I think you can drive in the UK with a US license for up to a year, after which you need to apply for a UK license. Not sure what would be involved there, I'd assume that it would involve theory testing.

Exchanging your foreign driving licence : Directgov - Motoring



lovestravel said:


> Replace appliances & eletronics (What stores are recommended for buying these things? I really don't care much on quality- mainly best price. Can I find out the costs of these things online?)


It's good to hunt around and compare all the offers and prices, MoneySupermarket is a good way of doing this. 

Comparing the prices of a washing machine here, buying online will be cheaper than instore, usually. (Comet is the priciest, it's also the more popular choice somehow, color makes a difference too; white being cheapest)


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Zona somewhere else said:


> Would this be like, a short-term lease? It depends on the car, I think you can lease a average hatchback for £130 a month.
> It looks like the car lease deposit will be waived because the company is going to either be the guarantor or put the car in the company name & deduct the cost from pay. We will be there for 2 years so we will be doing a 2 year car lease. I don't think we will have to get a car that is suitable for taking clients around but will find out next week. I certainly hope not. We just want something small, fuel efficient & easy to park.
> 
> Do you mean for Gas/Electricity/Broadband? They can get pretty pricey if you're not careful.
> ...


Utilities: natural gas- currently runs our heater, water heater & stove; electric service- runs our lights, air conditioner, electronics; internet/broadband: for computer, home office phone & vonage home phone; and tv service: right now we have a high speed fiber optic subscription tv service with HD & show recording. We have been told to look at sky tv which I guess bundles tv & broadband internet together. It appears there is a £10 fee for connection on sky tv.

In the US we usually pay a one time connection fee for each of the utilities and a one time refundable deposit if you don't have a credit history with utility service. Connection fees range from $30-$100 and deposits can run up to $200.

I was wondering if the utility companies there charge these kinds of things and if so about how much should be expect?

If we secure housing in the next 2 weeks I want to go ahead and get the utility services scheduled to be hooked up while we are there.

thanks I will check that website on pricing. Here in the US I know exactly where to look to find the best prices but do not have a clue about the UK.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

lovestravel said:


> .............
> 
> *1)* I was wondering if the utility companies there charge these kinds of things and if so about how much should be expect?
> 
> ...


Hi,

1) Once you have signed the Letting Agreement (Lease), you will receive a instructional package with all relevant information.

2) With a decent budget and not much on the wish list, you should manage this is a couple of days.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) Once you have signed the Letting Agreement (Lease), you will receive a instructional package with all relevant information.
> 
> ...


I wish we had a decent budget! Haha!! My wish list I am finding out has already gone out the window. It really comes down to exactly where we want to live and choosing between city centre or space & the interior quality of the place. I think I have already decided on location first BUT I haven't actually looked at anything yet so we will see once I do. I am used to all of the niceties of brand new top of the line stainless appliances, granite, upgraded finishes & hand scraped hardwood floors PLUS all the space I need in city center. I know I won't get all that in the city there but it would be nice to have at least some of what I like. Alas- budget will not allow...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

lovestravel said:


> I wish we had a decent budget! Haha!! My wish list I am finding out has already gone out the window. It really comes down to exactly where we want to live and choosing between city centre or space & the interior quality of the place. I think I have already decided on location first BUT I haven't actually looked at anything yet so we will see once I do. I am used to all of the niceties of brand new top of the line stainless appliances, granite, upgraded finishes & hand scraped hardwood floors PLUS all the space I need in city center. I know I won't get all that in the city there but it would be nice to have at least some of what I like. Alas- budget will not allow...


Oh my! While there are some new build properties and some nicely refurbished properties in Central London you should probably start lowering your expectations now.  Oh, and wait till you see the size of the refrigerators!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

lovestravel said:


> I wish we had a decent budget! Haha!! My wish list I am finding out has already gone out the window. It really comes down to exactly where we want to live and choosing between city centre or space & the interior quality of the place. I think I have already decided on location first BUT I haven't actually looked at anything yet so we will see once I do. I am used to all of the niceties of brand new top of the line stainless appliances, granite, upgraded finishes & hand scraped hardwood floors PLUS all the space I need in city center. I know I won't get all that in the city there but it would be nice to have at least some of what I like. Alas- budget will not allow...


Hi,

I thought you were going to ask for a 16 people Jacuzzi or a Texas size BBQ. Must of those "niceties" are quite common here, except the hand scraped hardwood floors. Laminated floors and natural stones are the "norm".

Make sure your letting agent works for his/her money, and *DO NOT* settle with a good offer, make sure is excellent!

Hope y'all like it here 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Oh my! While there are some new build properties and some nicely refurbished properties in Central London you should probably start lowering your expectations now.  Oh, and wait till you see the size of the refrigerators!


One of my favorite shows in house hunters international and everytime I see an american family viewing properties overseas I cringe because they all say everything is so small (rooms, kitchens, fridge, bathrooms). Makes me embarassed for being american.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Oh my! While there are some new build properties and some nicely refurbished properties in Central London you should probably start lowering your expectations now.  Oh, *and wait till you see the size of the refrigerators*!


Hi,

I totally give you that! I almost cry when I saw the thing for the first time.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

lovestravel said:


> One of my favorite shows in house hunters international and everytime I see an american family viewing properties overseas I cringe because they all say everything is so small (rooms, kitchens, fridge, bathrooms). *Makes me embarassed for being american*.


Never, never be! I didn't go to Irak to read this!


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought you were going to ask for a 16 people Jacuzzi or a Texas size BBQ. Must of those "niceties" are quite common here, except the hand scraped hardwood floors. Laminated floors and natural stones are the "norm".
> 
> ...


Haha- that is too funny. I keep forgeting the 'image' that people have of texas. Even though I curently live in Texas (I am not a texan by birth), we live in Dallas (city) not Dallas (country), we don't drive a big truck (I don't even have a car), nor do we have a horse or an oil well. We don't even have a yard! I guess I will have to get accustomed to those assumptions huh?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

lovestravel said:


> Haha- that is too funny. I keep forgeting the 'image' that people have of texas. Even though I curently live in Texas (I am not a texan by birth), we live in Dallas (city) not Dallas (country), we don't drive a big truck (I don't even have a car), nor do we have a horse or an oil well. We don't even have a yard! I guess I will have to get accustomed to those assumptions huh?


Fortunately, in London American's (Texan's even )aren't much of an oddity but if you do let on that you've lived in Texas you may get the occasional query about whether you know George Bush or J.R.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

That is one reason I love London. Not only is it beautiful and full of history & tradition, there are so many different kinds of people there. Nothing boring about that city for sure!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

lovestravel said:


> That is one reason I love London. Not only is it beautiful and full of history & tradition, there are so many different kinds of people there. *Nothing boring about that city for sure!*


Nope, nothing boring about this city. And if you manage to get bored, relax! just ride the tube between 8-9am or 4:30-5:30pm


----------

